#  > Dating >  > Uit het oog, maar niet uit het hart >  Vriendinnen gezocht?!

## Mina0988

Slm  :Smilie: Ik ben eigenlijk op zoek naar bekeerde moslima of moslima die bij mij in de buurt wonen om samen af te spreken om leuke dinge te doen onder vriendinnen  :Smilie: Ik kom uit Heusden-Zolder.

----------


## Jasmin5

Salaam, mag ik mij nog aansluiten 😋😬

----------

